# Schonzeiten 2013



## PhilipxX1995 (22. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass dieses Thema hier richtig ist. Ich fahre das erste mal am 08.05 nach Holland um dort Kunstköder durch das Wasser zu ziehen und mit Köderfischen ein paar Zander und Hechte zu überlisten. 

Jetzt finde ich bei "Google" nirgends Informationen zu diesem Jahr.

Ich hoffe das mit jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß
Philip


----------



## Vanner (22. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Das hab ich auf Anhieb bei Google gefunden.http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_schonzeiten_niederlande.html

Hier noch was dazu. http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Hollandangler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Raubfisch kannst du vergessen...Hecht , Barsch und Zander haben in ganz Holland bis Ende Mai Schonzeit. In dieser Zeit gibts es meist auch Köderverbote, wie z.B. Angeln mit Köderfisch, Fischfetzen größer als 2,5cm und wobbler wie Blinker.
Hier stehen alle Fischsorten aus Hollands Gewässern, wenn du den jeweiligen Fisch anklickst, steht die Schonzeit direkt rechts über dem Foto des Fisches.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vis_en_water/vissoorten/


----------



## CKBW (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Ist meines Wissens schon Jahrelang so, der Hecht hat vom 1.03 bis zum 30 Juni, was dieses Jahr auf den letzten Samstag im Mai vorgezogen wurde, Barsch und Zander hatten immer vom 1.04 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai Schonzeit ( bzw in diesem Zeitraum ist ebenfalls das Angeln mit Kunstköder/KöFi/ Fischfetzen sowie Schlachtprodukten und Insekten/larven die größer als 2,5cm sind Verboten!!! Der Wurm ist seit diesem jahr nicht mehr gesperrt) , was ebenfalls neu ist dieses Jahr ist das der Wels frei ist. Es muss aber jeder gefangene Fisch wieder zurüch gesetzt werden. 
Ich kann es euch nicht empfehlen wärend dieser Zeit dort mit Kukö`s zu angeln, das wird sehr teuer und im extremfall ist euer Angelzeug weg!!!!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Darüber hinaus könnte man den Raubfischen in der Zeit auch mal ein wenig Ruhe gönnen!
Finde diese Regelung in Holland spitze!
In Deutschland ist es doch so, das ich dann halt mit nem Gufi "offiziell" auf Barsch angel, wenn ich kontrolliert werden sollte.
Und wenn nicht....

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, mal 2 Monate nicht auf Raubfisch (Barsch, Zander, Hecht) zu angeln.
Das hilft den Beständen mit Sicherheit mehr, als die Version in Deutschland.

In den jetzigen 2 Monaten geh ich zum Beispiel das ein oder andere Mal zum Forellenpuff oder leg mir nen Köderfisch-Bestand an, wenn ich unbedingt zum Angeln muss...


----------



## zanderzone (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Tauwurm am DS wäre noch ne Option!!


----------



## Stacheljäger (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Kann Hape da nur unterstützen, ne alternative währe auch noch zu Feedern.


----------



## cog (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Hey liebe Angelfreunde,

ich wollte vom 30.05. bis Anfang Juli nach Holland fahren und mit dem Kunstköder Hechten nachgehen. 
Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus? Es gab hier verschiedene Meinungen, ich habe letztendlich auf der Seite "http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm" gesehen, dass bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai, also der 25.05. das Fischen mit dem Kunstköder untersagt ist. Aber ab dem 26.05. könnte man doch theoretisch wieder mit dem Kunstköder in Holland angeln, kann mich jemand bestätigen? 

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## spike999 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*



PhilipxX1995 schrieb:


> Jetzt finde ich bei "Google" nirgends Informationen zu diesem Jahr.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Philip




wenn das so ist,gute nacht...dann leih dir lieber n fahrad aus...|kopfkrat


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*



cog schrieb:


> Hey liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich wollte vom 30.05. bis Anfang Juli nach Holland fahren und mit dem Kunstköder Hechten nachgehen.
> Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus? Es gab hier verschiedene Meinungen, ich habe letztendlich auf der Seite "http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm" gesehen, dass bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai, also der 25.05. das Fischen mit dem Kunstköder untersagt ist. Aber ab dem 26.05. könnte man doch theoretisch wieder mit dem Kunstköder in Holland angeln, kann mich jemand bestätigen?
> ...



Was ist daran unverständlich?


----------



## cog (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Es ist doch für mich auch verständlich. Wieso muss man in Foren andere Leute als dumm darstellen? Wenn man nicht helfen möchte, braucht man sich auch nicht die mühe machen um zu antworten. 

Was ich lediglich wollte war eine weitere Bestätigung um sicher zu sein, da ich  nicht weiß ob die Informationen auf dieser Seite verbindlich sind. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch jemanden der diese Information bestätigen kann.


----------



## EgonEcke (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

In Nordholland soll die Schonzeit sogar bis zum September gelten. Wo kann ich das nachlesen. Ich kann es gar ned glauben und möchte mich auch nicht strafbar machen.
LG egon


----------



## zanderzone (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Das stimmt nicht! Normale Schonzeit! Hecht: 01.03.- letzter Samstag im Mai. Zander: 01.04.- letzter Samstag im Mai


----------



## EgonEcke (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Moin,ich bin ja hier schon bei Ende Juni mit dem Schonzeitende bei Hecht!


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Stimmt die Hechtschonzeit wurde bis 30.06. verlängert.
Aber im Verband Mid-West-Nederland darfst du den Hecht auch nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Krass wusste ich nicht.. Befischen kannst du ihn ja trotzdem noch wohl.. darfst nur keinen mitnehmen.. Kukö-verbot ist generell vom 01.04.- letzten Samstag im Mai.


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Befischen geht nach der Schonzeit.....nur in einigen Teilen nicht mitnehmen. In manche Verbänden darfst du 1 Hecht entnehmen.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Man Haesel! Du kannst auch in der Hechtschonzeit auf Hecht fischen, da der Zander ja noch offen ist. Musst es halt niemanden aufs Auge drücken, falls dich jemand kontrolliert. Entscheidend ist, dass du keinen Hecht entnimmst. Oder warum werden auch im März auf total fishing Hecht gemeldet!?!?!


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

so ist es, einzige ausnahme ist das ijsselmeer.


----------



## zorra (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*



nordbeck schrieb:


> so ist es, einzige ausnahme ist das ijsselmeer.


 ...da is auch nix mehr drin.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Aal genug sonst würden nicht ständig berufsfischer mit Tonnen davon erwischt :/


----------



## Haesel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Was manche tun bzw. was erlaubt ist, sind doch 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich möchte mal sehen, wenn du auf Zander angelst und dann einen Hecht dran hast......und rein zufällig wirst du kontrolliert.....ne lass mal....nicht meine Metalität.....vielleicht liegt das auch mit meinem Job zusammen....denn ich kenne meine holländischen Kollegen...


----------



## Haesel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Und eins haben wir vergessen.....wir sind dort nur Gäste und deswegen sollte man sich entsprechend verhalten....


----------



## zanderzone (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Dann löse ich ihn und setzte ihn zurück. So wie es sich gehört!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*



Haesel schrieb:


> Was manche tun bzw. was erlaubt ist, sind doch 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich möchte mal sehen, wenn du auf Zander angelst und dann einen Hecht dran hast......und rein zufällig wirst du kontrolliert.....ne lass mal....nicht meine Metalität.....vielleicht liegt das auch mit meinem Job zusammen....denn ich kenne meine holländischen Kollegen...




Ich bin im März noch mit dem Vorsitzenden von snoek Studie Groep , der ebenfalls Kontrolleur ist, zum Hechtangeln verabredet. 

Des weiteren bin ich dort nicht zu Gast sondern einheimisch.


----------



## Haesel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Ja dann viel Spaß....und teu teu teu


----------



## EgonEcke (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Seht ihr. Sag ich doch. 
Entnahmeerlaubnis hin oder her. Mir kommt nix in die Tüte!
Das wir dort Gäste sind und fischen dürfen, ist für mich schon auseichend. Wir Deutschen haben es dort nämlich schon schwer genug.
Gruß e.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonzeiten 2013*

Ja das ist lobenswert und vorbildlich. Schwer genug? Scheine etc kriegt doch jeder der ihn kaufen möchte. 
Schlechtes Ansehen? Definitiv! Die Ursache dafür liegt aber beim Verhalten einiger "Gast" Angler.


----------

